# Dressage to music - music to avoid



## Walrus (28 February 2015)

Am currently searching for suitable music for my pony for our first freestyle to music. Of course everyone wants to be original and different and there is sooooo much choice!

What music is over used of do you hear all the time? I've heard pirates of the Caribbean and anything by Queen are to be avoided for fear of sounding like everyone else but what others music is heard every other test and has judges tearing their hair out?


----------



## Under-the-radar (1 March 2015)

I would be interested in this too - also currently sorting out music!


----------



## Walrus (1 March 2015)

How are you doing with your music? Mine is turning into something of an obsession! Am wondering how much sacrifice you have to make to either theme or matching the bpm. For example I have found 2 songs that match him walk and trot perfectly and go together, I cannot find a canter that is the same theme, I have one that is close-ish, not idea if that's good enough!


----------



## Under-the-radar (1 March 2015)

I have a couple of options - a softer option with songs that are much more "the norm" (i.e. catchy tunes, singalong kinda stuff), and then a more intense version.  Of course the intense one is the one that I LOVE - so trying to decide whether to brave it out with the more risky sounding music. 

Themewise both have maintained theme and sound.  The more intense one is brass melodies with strings beneath for all 3 tracks.  Softer option are all from the same sort of period (poppy sort of music).  

What W & T are you looking at using?  What's your theme?  The reason I think I love my more intense one is that both me and my mare are a little prone to the am-dram and so it just seems to suit us!  Also the beat for trot & canter are very good for her!

Are you putting the music together yourself?  If so, I would put one together with the canter music you have found and ride it!


----------



## DressageCob (1 March 2015)

Queen and The Carpenters seem to be everywhere at the moment. Also avoid any music ever used by Charlotte Dujardin...it's all becoming popular at the lower levels, although why you'd want to draw that comparison I don't know 

Also avoid using lyrics, as it appears a lot of judges don't like wordy songs. 

I went to a music clinic today; I've gone for more fun and cheeky music to match my 14.2hh cheeky coloured chap!


----------



## Walrus (2 March 2015)

Which music clinic did you go to? 

My instructor has put together a fab floor plan for my boy so I feel we're sorted on that score. Sounds like I need similar music helenalbert, my boy is a 13.1hh fell!


----------



## JoJo_ (2 March 2015)

Having watched a lot of DTM at the affiliated venue I secretary for I would avoid the following:

Music with lyrics - judges dont really like it so try to use instrumental versions.
Dull songs - judges like uplifting songs. 
Charlotte Dujardin's music - Not sure why anyone would risk being compared but I have seen a couple do it.

I personally quite like when someone uses music by the same artist. Watched a good one using Coldplay songs for all 3 paces a little while ago which was brilliant. Also I think recognisable songs are great. I watched someone use music nobody could recognise (I think it was some emo rock type so not at all mainstream) and it just wasnt inspiring as left people watching talking more about 'what on earth is this music' than how the combination did.


----------



## DressageCob (2 March 2015)

Walrus said:



			Which music clinic did you go to? 

My instructor has put together a fab floor plan for my boy so I feel we're sorted on that score. Sounds like I need similar music helenalbert, my boy is a 13.1hh fell!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.equivisions.co.uk/equivisions.co.uk/Home.html

This one- Equivisions. The one I went to was at Cockshot in Cheshire but they do them all over the North West. 

My floor plan is very complicated! First competition on the 29th...eek!

Hehe I do believe cute little horses need fun music! Although I saw a 13hh little fluff ball doing DTM to the Pirates of the Caribbean theme tune (music that pops up often) and that was so adorable


----------



## Walrus (2 March 2015)

Sounds great, I was considering equivisions to do my music (and if I get my own way they still might!) but trying to save some cash if possible. Was thinking about a billy Elliot / T. rex montage but trying to find those songs without lyrics is like finding hens teeth!

My floor plan is also interesting, I wanted to keep it simple but my instructor is clearly planning for about 6 months time when we have improved a lot!


----------

